# Building inspectors



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

So I just got an inspection Friday for this water heater I relocated and I haven't called the guy yet, but he left a message on my machine saying he can't final it until the drywall is patched, because it's the fire wall from the garage to the house.

Well yeah, but don't they want to look at the piping before it's covered?

I get it, but the way he worded it made it sound like i've done something wrong.

/rant


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> So I just got an inspection Friday for this water heater I relocated and I haven't called the guy yet, but he left a message on my machine saying he can't final it until the drywall is patched, because it's the fire wall from the garage to the house.
> 
> Well yeah, but don't they want to look at the piping before it's covered?
> 
> ...


not at all, when you rough a house you get multiple inspections, pipe in open walls then a finish when everything is tightened up, usually ill ask the inspector if he wants to see the piping or can it be closed up for inspection( for the work you described, not a whole house), did you have to do a gas test if it was a NG heater because you relocated and added gas piping?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not at all, when you rough a house you get multiple inspections, pipe in open walls then a finish when everything is tightened up, usually ill ask the inspector if he wants to see the piping or can it be closed up for inspection( for the work you described, not a whole house), did you have to do a gas test if it was a NG heater because you relocated and added gas piping?


Electric water heater. I guess next time i'll ask specifically if he wants to look at the copper lines or the electrical before it gets covered.

He told me if I was putting a water heater in a garage in new construction that the "green code" (first time i've ever heard of it) calls for a heat pump water heater.

This state is nuts.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Electric water heater. I guess next time i'll ask specifically if he wants to look at the copper lines or the electrical before it gets covered.
> 
> He told me if I was putting a water heater in a garage in new construction that the "green code" (first time i've ever heard of it) calls for a heat pump water heater.
> 
> This state is nuts.


have you heard of anything on calis new water or supposed new water regulations for residential of only 55 gallons of water per household member? I agree your state comes out with some fked up laws and regulations..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> have you heard of anything on calis new water or supposed new water regulations for residential of only 55 gallons of water per household member? I agree your state comes out with some fked up laws and regulations..


Can you elaborate on the 55 gallons of water per household member?

I'm not sure where the 55 gallons fits. I haven't heard anything, but I am definitely keeping an ear out now. 

We just got back from a trip down into the sacramento area, and the state is definitely dry. It's incredible to watch the change from yellow to green as we travel homeward.

All that said, I think it's time to stop trying to save on water USAGE. We use water, that means it cycles through the ecosystem the way it is supposed to. 

Cut down on water STORING, where we are preventing the water from re-entering the ecosystem. 

I'm no tree hugger, but think about how much water is sitting trapped in plastic bottles all over the world. It's time the brainiacs in this country start figuring out where the water is.

I can't say that I never use plastic bottles. When I do, it's because my klean kanteen is empty, and there's nowhere to fill it. How about mandating public bottle filing stations in every commercial building, and outlawing that plastic [email protected]$^&.

That's about as environmentalist as I go.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Why not do like the romans and build aqua ducts from up north to down south. There are hundreds of pipelines for oil on this continent why not have water pipelines? Have you ever seen from the air what Canada looks like? Gazillion fresh water lakes in the undeveloped north.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Why not do like the romans and build aqua ducts from up north to down south. There are hundreds of pipelines for oil on this continent why not have water pipelines? Have you ever seen from the air what Canada looks like? Gazillion fresh water lakes in the undeveloped north.


I personally think cali is causing their own water shortage to raise the price of water big time and will make the or whats left to the working class pay for it, just like the fake oil shortage of the 1970s where we had hundreds of full oil tankers anchored off the coast to keep oil scarce on the land..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Can you elaborate on the 55 gallons of water per household member?
> 
> I'm not sure where the 55 gallons fits. I haven't heard anything, but I am definitely keeping an ear out now.
> 
> ...


“Please sir, I want some more,” is no longer a sentiment just for Oliver Twist in the orphanage. A new law in California limits how much water can be used by each household. Now their showers, how many flushes, and how often they can do their laundry will be under the watchful eye of the state government.
This from politicians who have pushed policies creating homeless and drug abuse crises throughout the state. They have now decided to clamp down on the use of the most basic needs of civilized living.
As the blog Zero Hedge put it, “it’s now against the law to do laundry and shower on the same day in the Sunshine State,” and they’re not exaggerating. Under the guise of addressing “climate change,” the new bill rations water to a degree that makes it impossible to maintain a healthy home environment.
Perhaps the state wants everyone to feel like the drug addicts living in California’s ever-expanding homeless tent cities?
Zero Hedge reported, “Assembly Bill 1668 is where it gets personal. This establishes limits on indoor water usage for every person in California and the amount allowed will decrease even further over the next 12 years. ‘The bill, until January 1, 2025, would establish 55 gallons per capita daily as the standard for indoor residential water use, beginning January 1, 2025, would establish the greater of 52.5 gallons per capita daily or a standard recommended by the department and the board as the standard for indoor residential water use, and beginning January 1, 2030, would establish the greater of 50 gallons per capita daily or a standard recommended by the department and the board as the standard for indoor residential water use …’”
How do families feel about the rationing of water? CBS-13 in Sacramento asked a few: “‘With a child and every day having to wash clothes, that’s, just my opinion, not feasible. But I get it and I understand that we’re trying to preserve … but 55 gallons a day?” said Tanya Allen, who has a 4-year-old daughter.” 

“Please sir, I want some more,” is no longer a sentiment just for Oliver Twist in the orphanage. A new law in California limits how much water can be used by each household. Now their showers, how many flushes, and how often they can do their laundry will be under the watchful eye of the state government.
This from politicians who have pushed policies creating homeless and drug abuse crises throughout the state. They have now decided to clamp down on the use of the most basic needs of civilized living.
As the blog Zero Hedge put it, “it’s now against the law to do laundry and shower on the same day in the Sunshine State,” and they’re not exaggerating. Under the guise of addressing “climate change,” the new bill rations water to a degree that makes it impossible to maintain a healthy home environment.
Perhaps the state wants everyone to feel like the drug addicts living in California’s ever-expanding homeless tent cities?
Zero Hedge reported, “Assembly Bill 1668 is where it gets personal. This establishes limits on indoor water usage for every person in California and the amount allowed will decrease even further over the next 12 years. ‘The bill, until January 1, 2025, would establish 55 gallons per capita daily as the standard for indoor residential water use, beginning January 1, 2025, would establish the greater of 52.5 gallons per capita daily or a standard recommended by the department and the board as the standard for indoor residential water use, and beginning January 1, 2030, would establish the greater of 50 gallons per capita daily or a standard recommended by the department and the board as the standard for indoor residential water use …’”
How do families feel about the rationing of water? CBS-13 in Sacramento asked a few: “‘With a child and every day having to wash clothes, that’s, just my opinion, not feasible. But I get it and I understand that we’re trying to preserve … but 55 gallons a day?” said Tanya Allen, who has a 4-year-old daughter.” https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...n/662456002/&usg=AOvVaw3mrG7cm-VqARfm83Za0y59


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> have you heard of anything on calis new water or supposed new water regulations for residential of only 55 gallons of water per household member? I agree your state comes out with some fked up laws and regulations..




fked = FLAKED up laws! 

The inspector is wrong and right. They municipality then should inform you that they require 2 inspections. Then you can call him once, when the drywaller is there ready to hang. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fked = fu cked ...................lol


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Didnt want to quote the last pasted news article and make this thread 7 miles long but ultimately it was politics and policy that made me decide to give up my C-36 and move to Illinois. And that says a lot cause Illinois is flaked up 9 ways from sunday. 

My wife was in a car accident, no one was hurt but her car was totaled. The mexican that hit her had no insurance. This was a year after LA announced they will no longer enforce driving with no license or driving with no insurance for illegal aliens. The city was spending too much money on court dates the illegals just would never show up. 

That was basically the straw that broke the camels back for us. 

Every working man has a point where they say enough is enough when it comes to paying someones way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> fked = fu cked ...................lol




as in Snow Flaked up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> as in Snow Flaked up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ah millennial language.......:vs_OMG:......make sure you have a safe space for them to hide...


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ah millennial language.......:vs_OMG:......make sure you have a safe space for them to hide...




they can order more water on amazon if they use up there 55 gallons a day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> Didnt want to quote the last pasted news article and make this thread 7 miles long but ultimately it was politics and policy that made me decide to give up my C-36 and move to Illinois. And that says a lot cause Illinois is flaked up 9 ways from sunday.
> 
> My wife was in a car accident, no one was hurt but her car was totaled. The mexican that hit her had no insurance. This was a year after LA announced they will no longer enforce driving with no license or driving with no insurance for illegal aliens. The city was spending too much money on court dates the illegals just would never show up.
> 
> ...


the problem is we had 8 years of a wrecking ball in the white house and made this country a welfare state, its gona take a while to get people back to work instead of leeching off the system...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> fked = FLAKED up laws!
> 
> The inspector is wrong and right. They municipality then should inform you that they require 2 inspections. Then you can call him once, when the drywaller is there ready to hang.
> 
> ...


...................


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> have you heard of anything on calis new water or supposed new water regulations for residential of only 55 gallons of water per household member? I agree your state comes out with some fked up laws and regulations..


Sorry Mr. and Mrs. homeowner, we replaced your 50 gallon water heater so someone in the family doesn’t get to shower today. Or we had to cable your drain and ran a lot of water while we were doing it, no laundry today


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I’m in LA County
California is Fu cked up, 55 gallons a day is bs 
I gotta get out of this state!


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> I’m in LA County
> California is Fu cked up, 55 gallons a day is bs
> I gotta get out of this state!




before your van gets broken into again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > I’m in LA County
> ...


Not broken into, strait up stolen!
And I live in a “nice” area $600k house

Gross


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> Not broken into, strait up stolen!
> And I live in a “nice” area $600k house
> 
> Gross


the thieving POS doesnt steal from their crappy neighborhood, much nicer stuff to take from your area...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Fatpat said:


> Not broken into, strait up stolen!
> And I live in a “nice” area $600k house
> 
> Gross


Was it recovered? Probably re tagged or went into the crusher?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Was it recovered? Probably re tagged or went into the crusher?



nah, some terrorist is driving it around iraq..........:vs_mad:


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...t/index.html&usg=AOvVaw2FJIBYTSGRDTek54IaOJgx


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Tango said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > Not broken into, strait up stolen!
> ...


I got the truck back... empty. They even stole the battery and pictures of my kids.

Freaks


----------

